# The Pikey in the X5



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Did anyone see the BBC1 Series Traffic Cops last night.

They were called to an accident where a MX5 sports car was in the trees with a seriously injured woman driver, and just down the road was a smacked up BMW X5. Transpires the X5 was speeding with a pissed Pikey and had rammed the MX5 up the tail and off the road.

The X5 was (at the time) about 1 year old, probably worth around Â£40k, registered to a fictitious person up north and uninsured. The Pikey claimed he was a passenger. Fortunately the Police did a good job and got a successful prosecution.

This fucking Pikey can afford 40k motors then not insure them. He is probably a robing fucking bastard who has never paid a penny in tax and diddled old age pensioners with poor quality roof/driveway repairs. :evil:

What really touched a nerve is this happened on a road which my wife uses daily as her work is on this road. There but for the .......


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I saw this too Rich and much like you my blood was boiling - my family live local and use that road regularly (Sister / Mum etc).

Pikey buys Â£40k X5, doesn't insure it, drives pissed etc and then very nearly gets away with causing that woman some seriously horrific injuries. Add the fact that he had already got away with much the same thing the Xmas before due to lack of evidence and he must have thought he was above the law!

Glad to see the Police managed to secure a conviction but I hardly think 4 years was enough really and you just know he will be out doing the same thing in 18 months!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> This fucking Pikey can afford 40k motors then not insure them. He is probably a robing fucking bastard who has never paid a penny in tax and diddled old age pensioners with poor quality roof/driveway repairs. :evil:


Just your normal every day pikey then :evil: :evil:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd stuff hedgehog's down his f**king throat until he choked on them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> I'd stuff hedgehog's down his f**king throat until he choked on them


  What have the hedgehogs ever done to you :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ahh did I forget to mention that they were dead :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> Ahh did I forget to mention that they were dead :twisted:


Road kill thats ok then :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

4 years is about right that bloke that drove onto the East Coast line in front of one of our trains only got 5 years for multiple fatalities :?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> Pikey buys Â£40k X5,


You think he bought it..... :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Pikey buys Â£40k X5,
> ...


Yes, with cash!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


with OTHER PEOPLES cash


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think that stolen cars are often sold to knowing, unscrupulous pikeys for a pittance. I met someone once who claimed to be able to acquire a stolen 911 for about 2 grand...


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Carlos said:


> I think that stolen cars are often sold to knowing, unscrupulous pikeys for a pittance. I met someone once who claimed to be able to acquire a stolen 911 for about 2 grand...


I'll get you one for Â£1500 any colour, any spec, just wire me the money first and I'll get it delivered the day after the money clears*.....

H

*Disclaimer: No refunds given for any 'no-shows' on the part of the 911


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I think that stolen cars are often sold to knowing, unscrupulous pikeys for a pittance. I met someone once who claimed to be able to acquire a stolen 911 for about 2 grand...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: cheque is in the post


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hannibal said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > I think that stolen cars are often sold to knowing, unscrupulous pikeys for a pittance. I met someone once who claimed to be able to acquire a stolen 911 for about 2 grand...
> ...


You take paypal :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As a slight aside, you might remember the pikey who nearly killed the woman came from a pikey camp nearby.

Recently "Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares" was at a upmarket place called The Granary which just so happens to be opposite the pikey camp in this program.

Click Here for Report on Fire at The Granary

I love the comments at the bottom:


> Posted by: local on 9:14am today
> 
> Wasn't a couple of those problematic travellers from the travellers site just along the road was it? Some featured on Traffic Cops last year, and they showed no remorse when a person was seriously injured in a drink driving incident. I'm not saying all travellers are bad, don't get me wrong, but I know for a fact there have been some really scummy people living on that site in the past year or so, and Traffic Cops highlighted their contempt for the law. I'm not saying it was somebody from this site either; there's plenty of chavs about in southern Hampshire who would do such a thing for a kick.
> Wasn't a couple of those problematic travellers from the travellers site just along the road was it? Some featured on Traffic Cops last year, and they showed no remorse when a person was seriously injured in a drink driving incident.
> ...





> Posted by: toxteth o'grady on 9:37am today
> 
> Took the words right out of my mouth. Got to be no coincidence that these vermin live directly opposite.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

We have had pikey scum camped over the road from my works they left a week ago after about a month left the carpark like a tip again it will cost about 20/30k to clear it up a cost that will be passed on to the locals come April when the new rates are set :evil:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

To quote an all time fave film.

"I fcuking hate pikeys"


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Plus ca change.

In medieval times honest burghers used to cringe when they heard the cry, "Watch out! The beggers are coming to town".

Bring back the pillary...............that would cramp their style.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


But your new drive looked OK until they'd left... :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I always thought the Mitsubishi Shogun was the pikey 4x4 of choice...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


I thought they paid for things with daggs?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

even in the entirely unlikely event that any pikey shit bag would bother with insurance, he couldnt get it anyway, i mean, what's he gonna put on his proposal form under 'Address'?

House number: A caravan

Street: Wherever i happen to have stopped this week

County: Sorry, cant count

Postcode: There isn't a code is there, you just put stuff (that someone else has written for me cos i'm so fekin illiterate)in one of those big red things by the side of the road (if you havent already set it on fire, robbed it, or pissed into the opening)


----------

